
A candidate received over 4K extra votes due to an ionizing particle from Sun - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/space-weather-cosmic-rays-voting-aaas
======
X0nic
Not a very convincing article to me. Why do they think it was a cosmic ray vs
a simple bug? Seems to me the simpler answer is the case here.

It is also troubling they found the error accidentally. Seems they didn't do
even minimal validation of the results, such as applying Benford's Law.
[https://iaonline.theiia.org/putting-benfords-law-to-
work](https://iaonline.theiia.org/putting-benfords-law-to-work)

------
thecopy
Yet another reason to add to the pile of aguments against electronic voting.

